# Finding a good breeder...?



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

So, I got my puppy I have now when he was a week old. His mother retained a puppy and became gravely ill. Had to go to surgery and couldnt nurse. The owners didn't really know what to do with 9 week old pups. 
So i tool him and my friend took one. 
He's happy and healthy now at 7 weeks. But the mom is unpapered and the dad is akc, though I don't know his name or much any info on them. 
Auslan, my puppy, will be our companion and family pet. I'm definitely interested in trying to train him as far as I can. 
But with his unknown origin, I don't think we will excel. Which it totally fine. He's more of a practice pup lol
My next puppy I would like to get to be able to compete in Schutzhound, or agility. Or Something along that. I'm looking for months to a year in time. I want a very high drive and working line. But have a puppy that is very attached to me. 
I know color doesn't matter but a black sable would be beyond perfect! 

Can anyone show me in a good direction? And what to look for when evaluating the litter?

I am in nc but for the right puppy will ship.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LaurenAuslan14 said:


> But with his unknown origin, I don't think we will excel.


You won't if that is what you expect. There is nothing about him that says "I can't succeed cuz my momma has no pedigree and my daddy is a drunk"
Go train him to the best of his ability and have fun 



LaurenAuslan14 said:


> I want a very high drive and working line. But have a puppy that is very attached to me.


I am beginning to hate the term "high drive". High drive what? Ball? Prey? Defense? 

You need BALANCED drives. You need a clear head. You need an off switch. You need good prey balanced with aggression.

Go to germanshepherddog.com.
Look under clubs and find the ones in your area. Go watch the dogs. Find out what you like. 

Personally, I can't handle a dog that is leaking drive. That frantic energy clashes with my own and we just have a hot mess. But you might LOVE that dog. So you have time, go watch the dogs. Get involved in the sport now with the dog you have. Now is the time to put the foundation on him anyways. Learn, watch, and the breeder will be easy to find.


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm going to try to go as far as I can with the puppy I have now. But I know a lot of people put emphasis on their lineage. So if he doesn't excel then no big deal. And it's not a big deal if my other puppy won't either. I'm look for a hobby not a religion. 

As far as high drive. I want a puppy that wants to work and wants a job. 

I'm getting more involved and will hopefully know much more before I get the new puppy, but I was just curious if anyone had any ideas for good breeders to follow until I am ready. Or mostly what to look for when picking out the puppy in the litter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Go the clubs and learn. Everyone has different wants and criteria. What I think is a great breeder won't be right for another and vice versa. And it's often hard to really understand what someone means regarding drives until you see it.

There are several threads on here for breeder recommendations. I had one when I was looking a couple of years ago.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh Auslan is so adorable. He might just surprise you. Training and care really do help. alot of folks on here hve great GSDs whose primary job is to be a companion. He might do Ok at schutzhund.Check out the site alot of us have at least one dog whose breeding might not be the best but our dog is still great a a family companion.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think you might want to push your timetable back a bit. Two pups (and Auslan is still a pup at a year old), might be a bit much.


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

I guess my biggest question should be where is the best place to find reputable breeders? 

And thank you, i hope he surprises us all and does well in the sport, but he will be my companion first


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Galathiel said:


> I think you might want to push your timetable back a bit. Two pups (and Auslan is still a pup at a year old), might be a bit much.


And that's perfectly fine. I'm in no rush. Just wanted to start with my research


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lauren - there are SO very many reputable breeders! So many more than are on this board or recommended by board members. My breeder is not on this board. I know so many that I would love to have a pup from that are not known to this board.

If you go to a club, join, you will find the breeders. And because you are inexperienced, you will be able to experience first hand the dogs from breeders. 

I think you are putting the horse before the cart. Go learn first. Meet people. Meet dogs. You'll find what you like and dislike and THEN look for a breeder.


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Lauren - there are SO very many reputable breeders! So many more than are on this board or recommended by board members. My breeder is not on this board. I know so many that I would love to have a pup from that are not known to this board.
> 
> If you go to a club, join, you will find the breeders. And because you are inexperienced, you will be able to experience first hand the dogs from breeders.
> 
> I think you are putting the horse before the cart. Go learn first. Meet people. Meet dogs. You'll find what you like and dislike and THEN look for a breeder.


Thanks! I'll be sure to really do my research and get more hands on with breeders at the clubs.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> If you go to a club, join, you will find the breeders. And because you are inexperienced, you will be able to experience first hand the dogs from breeders.
> 
> I think you are putting the horse before the cart. Go learn first. Meet people. Meet dogs. You'll find what you like and dislike and THEN look for a breeder.


Agreed!

To be perfectly frank, I'd have gone with my same breeder knowing what I know now. I feel so fortunate to have found this breeder.

But going to the club and watching the dogs in training and meeting the people and the dogs? That's really good data to have. Knowing I'd still pick the same breeder is not a knock on the other breeders at the club where I train. I really like a lot of them and their dogs. They are nice people and seem to be conscientious breeders, and they produce nice dogs. I don't want to take anything away from them. Still, just being around means I've learned more about what I like in a dog and what I don't care for as much. It doesn't mean your less preferred dogs/breeders are less good, it just means you've gained information about what works for you and about what you want.

In a way, you are lucky because it might be awhile before you're ready to get Auslan a friend, so you have plenty of time to do this groundwork. Look at it as an opportunity.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

LaurenAuslan14 said:


> So, I got my puppy I have now when he was a week old. His mother retained a puppy and became gravely ill. Had to go to surgery and couldnt nurse. The owners didn't really know what to do with 9 week old pups.
> So i tool him and my friend took one.
> He's happy and healthy now at 7 weeks. But the mom is unpapered and the dad is akc, though I don't know his name or much any info on them.
> Auslan, my puppy, will be our companion and family pet. I'm definitely interested in trying to train him as far as I can.
> ...


 I guess it depends on your definition of excel. 
Lots of Agility dogs are rescues of unknown origin, in fact the breeding of Agility dogs is a fairly new thing.
Sorry, I think it's great that you are researching good breeders, but I think it sucks that you are writing off a 7 week old pup because he has no papers.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Sabis mom said:


> I guess it depends on your definition of excel.
> Lots of Agility dogs are rescues of unknown origin, in fact the breeding of Agility dogs is a fairly new thing.
> Sorry, I think it's great that you are researching good breeders, but I think it sucks that you are writing off a 7 week old pup because he has no papers.


I agree that plenty of dogs regardless of origin could excel in agility.

I could understand saying essentially, "This dog's parents and near relatives were great in agility and have the titles to back that up, so I feel comfortable that I have a high likelihood of doing well with him if I can put in the work" and also, "I don't have any expectations either way because I have no idea what this puppy's genetic background is and it might not be fair or realistic to expect him to rock it, so we'll see what happens." I feel like this is more what the OP means.

But I'm a person who wouldn't have a dog without a known pedigree myself, so take me with a grain of salt.


----------



## LaurenAuslan14 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm by no means writing him off, but understand if he doesn't do well that's totally fine by me.


----------

